# 89 Max Throttle Body



## Antykain (Oct 9, 2007)

I've been working on a '89 Max here lately.. Trying to get her running again. The engine starts no problem and runs great, but the throttle body/cable seems to be locked up. I've tried everything from tapping the throttle body itself, spraying some WD40 on it, but to no avail.. 

The Max has been sitting for quite some time in a wooded area. Just trying to it running good again in the hopes of selling in the near future. Thx for any input.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

pb blaster


----------



## Antykain (Oct 9, 2007)

internetautomart said:


> pb blaster


PB Blaster ehh? Never used it before. I'll give it a shot next time and see if I have any luck..


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

blaster tends to work better on rust than WD40 does


----------

